# Hospital assistance



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I am not sure that anyone can assist me with this request but I am hopeful that someone might at least point me in the right direction.

I have a dear friend that has been diagnosed and hospitalized with Dengue Fever, a potentially life threatening virus, spread by mosquito's.

This person was taken to and admitted into the "Don Ignacio Manila Community Hospital" according to the landlady and another family member. I have been unable to obtain any contact information for this hospital.

The internet lists hundreds of hospitals in the Manila area but none by this name.

Does anyone know of this medical facility and if so, might you have an address and telephone number so that I might check on the current condition of my friend, if of course the hospital will even release that information to me since I am not a family member.

Just trying to check on the well being of a good friend...thanks for any assistance.


----------



## kememetz (Aug 16, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I am not sure that anyone can assist me with this request but I am hopeful that someone might at least point me in the right direction.
> 
> I have a dear friend that has been diagnosed and hospitalized with Dengue Fever, a potentially life threatening virus, spread by mosquito's.
> 
> ...


This could be a long shot - Dr. Ignacio M. Cortez, General Hospital, Inc. S.B. Cabahug, Mandaue City 6014 Cebu Tel# 346-785 / 345-1486. It may have been a communication mix up and worth a phone call. Hope this helps. Good luck.

Kem


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking at a national doctors/hospital site, The Filipino Doctor, I was unable to locate the hospital. It has either changed it's name or is no longer in business would be my guess. You might use The Filipino Doctor site and call one of the major hospitals such as St. Luke's and see if they have any contact information for that particular hospital.


Good Luck...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link to "The Filipino Doctor". The thought had crossed my mind that perhaps they have changed their name but I do know they are in business and they are somewhere in the Manila metro area. As you suggest, I think I will contact a few of the larger hospitals and see if the name of my enquiry rings any bells.

Thanks again for the reply, it was most helpful if not in locating the hospital in question, at least narrowing the search...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the assistance. Seems like this hospital does not exist...or at least I can't find it but I did finally make cell phone contact with my friend.


----------

